
Show HN: Oh, hi Mark – Bookmark for chrome with instant search - harijoe
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/oh-hi-mark/fcmdkgabkdkmdnbppfliniacpgadhcpo
======
harijoe
I met a lot of people — mostly developers, including myself — whose chrome
bookmark became so messy that on day, they just stopped using it. But
bookmarks are awesome, they must be considered as a personal bookshelf for web
articles. A reference to readings of the past. A couple of months ago, it was
so frustrating when someone asked me about this good flexbox tutorial I told
him about, but it took me 10 minutes to find it because they are tons of
flexbox articles out there and I really wanted to give him this particular one
I knew was good. 10 damn minutes whereas it should have taken 5 seconds.

Oh, hi Mark! was born :-)

I would be more than happy, if sometimes you share the same feeling, that you
gave it a try. I hope it will eventually help other people like me.

~~~
DigitalSea
Nice work. I am curious if you did a search for other solutions prior? I have
been using Pocket for a while now and find it offers more flexibility than
browser bookmarks.

By the way, nice The Room reference. I could hear Tommy Wiseau's voice in my
head when I read it.

~~~
harijoe
Thanks DigitalSea!

I did a search and gave a try to Pocket. It's a nice app but not quite what I
was looking for. I wanted something blazing fast and extremely simple to use.

For example, to retrieve a page in Pocket, you have to open the app (at least
1 click, probably 2 for most people), click the search icon, type your
request. This was way too much for me. With Oh, hi Mark!, you press alt+O and
type your request. You can even navigate to one of the result without removing
your hands from the keyboard with navigation and enter keys. I think it's
actually the fastest way to get to the result.

Another thing about Pocket, it only searches in the title apparently. Oh, hi
Mark! indexes quite smartly what he can find on the page, giving different
weights to the different strings extracted. This gives the search function way
better results I believe.

All in all, Oh, hi Mark! is far from being as mature as Pocket, but I have a
feeling it has its place in the hearts of the users preferring a
simplicity/ease-of-use solution compared to a more feature-complete one :-)

